# DIY Arrow Saw



## pmimbs (Dec 25, 2018)

I’m looking into an arrow saw to help with making my own arrows. I currently cut my arrows with a tube cutter (I shoot aluminums) but want something I can do my own carbon arrows out of as well. Anybody make their own setup for this? I’ve researched commercially made models available from Basspro and other suppliers but I’m not sold on any of those yet


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 26, 2018)

I use a cutting wheel for a 4 inch grinder then a g5 ASD. (arrow squaring device)


----------



## hoghunter (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-mini-bench-top-cut-off-saw-62136.html 

Mounted on board with a yardstick...works great.


----------



## pmimbs (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. We are getting a Harbor Frieght in my town soon so I’ll be checking that out


----------



## mudcreek (Jan 3, 2019)

harbor frieght tool is perfect.


----------



## GADawg08 (Feb 8, 2019)

x3 on the harbor freight "mini chop saw." I bought one last yr and put a dremel cutting disc on it and it works perfect. Only thing i need to do is hook up a vacuum to it to suck up the carbon dust


----------



## rosewood (Feb 27, 2019)

I use the HF saw, but put one of the 3" cut off wheels on it.  Had to remove blade guard though.  Never thought about the dremel wheel.  Good idea.

Rosewood


----------



## 308xp (Sep 26, 2019)

I know this is sorta old but, I've built several cut-off tools (saws) for arrows and they work extremely well. The arrows are always cut square.   I use a Dremel tool with the flexible shaft attachment and a cut-off disc attached it.  I'd be happy to share the "how to build" with you.  It's built out of wood so basic wood working tools are all you need. 

308xp


----------



## Acarter2018 (Dec 4, 2019)

308xp... I  would like to see how you built yours


----------



## 308xp (Dec 4, 2019)

Acarter2018 said:


> 308xp... I  would like to see how you built yours





Acarter2018 said:


> 308xp... I  would like to see how you built yours


I’ll try to get some pictures posted tomorrow for you.
308xp


----------



## Acarter2018 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok thank you


----------



## 308xp (Dec 5, 2019)

I sent you a message.  I can't get the pictures to load...they're too large it says.  Check your messages.  I can email you the pictures.


----------



## 308xp (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey I got this to work a little.  I have detailed pictures if you want them.


----------

